#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Accepted! for publishing by our journal Open Journal of Civil Engineering (OJCE)

## seismic

ojce@scirp.org
To	lymperis_ios@yahoo.com Today at 10:40 AM
Dear Author(s), 

We are writing with our great pleasure to let you know that your manuscript is accepted for publishing by our journal Open Journal of Civil Engineering (OJCE) and our heartfelt appreciation for your intellectual contribution. 

Paper ID: 1880388 
Paper Title: The ultimate anti seismic system 
If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.
Best regards, 

Editorial Assistant of OJCE
Scientific Research Publishing
Email: ojce@scirp.org
http://www.scirp.org/journal/ojce

----------


## seismic

Οι κριτές είπαν για το paper 
It studies the ultimate anti seismic system in the paper. The focus is clear, the innovation is strong and the academic level is high. This study has great social significance.

----------


## Xάρης

Χαίρομαι για σένα.
Καιρός είναι να καταλάβεις ότι δεν έχει νόημα να δημοσιεύεις και να τρολάρεις σε φόρουμ όπως το eMichanikos.gr.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Υπάρχουν ή καλύτερα υπήρχαν δύο σχολές πολιτικών μηχανικών.
Η πρώτη σχολή πίστευε ότι οι κατασκευές πρέπει να σχεδιάζονται άκαμπτες και να αντιδρούν στον σεισμό δυναμικά.
Η δεύτερη σχολή πίστευε ότι οι κατασκευές έπρεπε να έχουν μεγάλη ελαστικότητα.
Τελικά η σχολή που επικράτησε και σήμερα κατασκευάζουν τα έργα είναι η σχολή της ελαστικής θεωρίας.
Υπήρχαν μηχανικοί της πρώτης σχολής οι οποίοι έσκισαν τα πτυχία τους όταν επικράτησε νομοθετικά η θεωρία του σχεδιασμού της ελαστικότητας. 
Όλη η διδακτική δομή των πολιτικών μηχανικών και γενικά των πανεπιστημίων ανά τον κόσμο έχει γραφτεί πάνω στην ελαστική θεωρία.
Και έρχομαι εγώ τώρα με την αντισεισμική ευρεσιτεχνία, και τους αλλάζω πάλη την θεωρία σχεδιασμού.
Βασικά αυτό που κάνω με την ευρεσιτεχνία είναι να λύσω τις παθογένειες της πρώτης σχολής που πίστευε στην δυναμική απόκριση των κατασκευών.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι βγάζω άχρηστη την ελαστική θεωρία σχεδιασμού, διότι με την ευρεσιτεχνία υπερτερεί η δυναμική θεωρία σχεδιασμού.
Ένα ολόκληρο σύστημα μεθοδολογίας έχει χτιστεί πάνω στην ελαστική θεωρία, και τώρα τους το ανατρέπω ανατρέποντας συγχρόνως και τις γνώσεις των πολιτικών μηχανικών. Για αυτό με αγαπούν πολύ οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί.  :Χαρούμενος:  
Όλα αυτά τα paper που έχουν γραφτεί στα επιστημονικά περιοδικά πολιτικών μηχανικών καταργούνται ως ανεπαρκείς με το δικό μου paper! Για τον λόγο αυτόν είναι ένα μοναδικό paper διότι δεν βελτιώνει κατά κάτι τα άλλα paper απλά τα ανατρέπει ριζικά.
Βασικά η ευρεσιτεχνία αυτή επαναφέρει δυναμικά μία παλιά και ξεχασμένη θεωρία σχεδιασμού.
Οπαδοί της δυναμικής απόκρισης των κατασκευών ενωθείτε μαζί μου!

----------


## seismic

Dear Chunlan,


Thank you for your response and the kind to inform us,
about the article, but the article status is: Papers Typesetting.
We have done with journal tamplate, the updates according with the 
comments, (1880388 on 2015-08-10 received status Papers Typesetting).
Paper ID 1880388 "The ultimate anti seismic system " Submission Date: 2015-07-26 Vol. OJCE: Vol.5 No.3, Dec 2015 OJCE.

Please explain if needed more attantion from us.


Regards,


Yiannis Lymperis

----------


## seismic

Μέσα στον Σεπτέμβριο θα γίνει η δημοσίευση στο πάρα κάτω link 
Open Journal of Civil Engineering, 2015, 5, **-** Published Online September 2015 in SciRes.http://www.scirp.org/journal/ojce

----------


## seismic

Η Ελλάδα ανήκει στις χώρες όπου η επιστήμη συχνά περιφρονείται, όχι μόνο από τους αδαείς αλλά και από τους θεσμούς.
Αναζητώντας την ποιότητα: η διαδικασία κρίσης των επιστημονικών εργασιών.

http://www.eufic.org/article/el/arti...eview-process/

----------


## seismic

Από τον περσινό παγκόσμιο διαγωνισμό τεχνολογίας που πήρε μέρος στο Μέγαρο μουσικής. Βίντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t-q8L-45RU
Στην επιστημονική μου ομάδα ο ομότιμος καθηγητής Παναγιώτης Καρύδης.

----------


## seismic

Open   Access
*

The Ultimate Anti-Seismic System η εργασία μου δημοσιεύθηκε.
http://www.scirp.org/journal/ojce/*

----------


## seismic

Η δημοσίευση παρουσιάζει μεγάλο impact! 
The Ultimate Anti-Seismic System
http://www.scirp.org/Journal/Journal...8#.Vg50MFTtmkq
http://www.scirp.org/Journal/PaperDo...?paperID=59888

----------


## seismic

Ούτε ένας ούτε δύο ούτε δέκα μηχανικοί μαζί δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα για την ευρεσιτεχνία.
Ινστιτούτο μη κερδοσκοπικού σκοπού χρειάζεται στο οποίο θα έρχονται καθηγητές από όλο τον κόσμο, θα πληρώνονται και θα κάνουν εξειδικευμένες μελέτες και εφαρμοσμένη έρευνα για διάφορα έργα ανά τον κόσμο ώστε με τα χρόνια να υπάρξει βάση δεδομένων στοιχείων.
Αυτό το ινστιτούτο θέλει χρηματοδότηση από παγκόσμιους οργανισμούς, οι οποίοι καλό είναι να είναι μαζεμένοι κοντά κοντά. 
Π.χ αυτό μόνο στην Αμερική είναι δυνατόν.
Αν κρίνω από την δουλοπρέπεια και την ξεροκεφαλιά των πολιτικών μας,εδώ στην Ελλάδα ,η ευρεσιτεχνία αυτή στην πατρίδα μας δεν έχει καμία τύχη.
Αυτούς τους οργανισμούς ψάχνω για να χρηματοδοτήσουν το ινστιτούτο.
Από την άλλη είμαι σε καλό δρόμο για την πατέντα. 
Έχω διάλογο για συνεργασία για τον άνω σκοπό με αυτούς.
Dear Mr. Ioannis, 

Please find attached a letter from Ms. Jacqueline McGlade, Chief Scientist and Director of Division of Early Warning and Assessment, for your kind attention. 

with best regards, 

Harsha Dave 

for: 
Jacqueline McGlade 
Chief Scientist 
Director, Division of Early Warning and Assessment 
United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP) 
PO Box 30552-00100 Nairobi, Kenya 
tel: +254 207623433 
cell: + 254 715823934 
http://www.unep.org

----------


## seismic

Το πρώτο θέμα σε επισκεψιμότητα για το έτος 2015 στο περιοδικό Open Journal of Civil Engineering  http://www.scirp.org/journal/ojce/ 
είναι η δική μου δημοσίευση. 
The Ultimate Anti-Seismic System http://www.scirp.org/Journal/PaperDo...?paperID=59888

Νέα δημοσίευση σε Ελληνικό τεχνικό επιστημονικό περιοδικό *Τεύχος 2o του 2015  http://skyrodemanet.gr/index.php?opt...d=76&Itemid=66*

----------


## seismic

Νέα δημοσίευση. http://www.thegreeksenergy.com/t69439-topic#381090

----------


## seismic

Οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί δεν έχουν εντοπίσει μερικά πάρα πολύ σοβαρά προβλήματα και σχεδιάζουν λάθος.
Το πρώτο λάθος είναι ότι οδηγούν τις πλάγιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού στις μικρές διατομές της κολόνας και της δοκού οι οποίες λόγο των διαστάσεών τους αδυνατούν να παραλάβουν επαρκώς τις επιβαλλόμενες φορτίσεις.
Ερώτηση Πως μεταφέρονται οι φορτίσεις του σεισμού στις μικρές διατομές?
Οι κόμβοι ( γωνίες ) είναι η συμβολή που ενώνεται η δοκός με την κολόνα. Αν αλλάξει την κατακόρυφο η κολόνα ( λόγο του σεισμού της αδράνειας και της ελαστικότητας αγκάζει την δοκό να αλλάξει την οριζόντια θέση της. Αυτό το λίκνισμα της κατασκευής δημιουργεί ροπές ( στροφές ) στους κόμβους οι οποίες λυγίζουν τον κορμό της δοκού και της κολόνας και τις σπάνε.
Για να σταματήσουν τις ροπές που παραμορφώνουν και σπάνε την κατασκευή μόνο ένας τρόπος υπάρχει. Το βίδωμα του δώματος κάθε μιας κολόνας της κατασκευής με το έδαφος.
Ερώτηση Γιατί πρέπει να γίνει αυτό το βίδωμα ... τι καλό κάνει?
Η κολόνα κατά το λίκνισμα της κατασκευής που της επιβάλει ο σεισμός παραλαμβάνει μία μεγάλη ροπή ανατροπής από τις πλάκες λόγο αδρανειακών εντάσεων και χάνει την κατακόρυφό της. Σε αυτό συντελεί η ελαστικότητα του κορμού της και κατά δεύτερον το ανασήκωμα της βάσης της και του δώματός της. Αυτές οι αλλαγές τις κολόνας επιφέρουν μία κάμψη και παραμορφώνουν τον κορμό αυτής και της δοκού και γενικά όλη την οικοδομή και σπάει. Αυτό πρέπει να σταματήσει είναι λάθος σχεδιασμός των μηχανικών. Δεν φταίει ο σεισμός... φταίει η λανθάνουσα μέθοδος σχεδίασης.
Τι πρέπει να κάνουν. Βίδωμα του δώματος της κολόνας με το έδαφος.και-
Που οδηγούνται οι φορτίσεις του σεισμού με το βίδωμα της κολόνας στο έδαφος?
Η αντίδραση του μηχανισμού στην άνοδο του δώματος των επιμήκη υποστυλωμάτων και η άλλη αντίδραση στο αντικριστό κάτω μέρος της βάσης των εκτρέπουν την πλάγια φόρτιση του σεισμού στην κατακόρυφη τομή των η οποία είναι μεγάλη και ισχυρή. Με αυτήν την εκτροπή της πλάγιας φόρτισης του σεισμού στην κατακόρυφη τομή των υποστυλωμάτων, καταργούνται οι στροφές στους κόμβους διότι τις πλάγιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού τις αναλαμβάνουν 100% τα επιμήκη υποστυλώματα, διότι αδυνατούν να στρέψουν τον κορμό τους και να δημιουργήσουν την αναφερθείσα παραμόρφωση των φερόντων στοιχείων του οργανισμού. 
Πρέπει να απαντήσετε σε αυτό κύριοι μηχανικοί.
Βασικά όταν ο οπλισμός μια κατασκευής δεν ενώνεται με το έδαφος υπάρχει πρόβλημα παραμόρφωσης και κατάρρευσης..
Αυτό κάνει η πατέντα είναι ένας ρυθμιστής της παραμόρφωσης του κτιρίου ελέγχει τόσο το πλάτος ταλάντωσης, τους μηχανισμούς γενικώς, το έδαφος και γενικά τις παραμορφώσεις.
Είναι μία έχτρα βοήθεια πάνω στον σχεδιασμό των μηχανικών γιατί απλά δεν καταργεί αλλά ενισχύει την υπάρχουσα μέθοδο. Αυτό δεν έπρεπε να το θέλουν οι μηχανικοί?
Έστω και ένα 30% να αυξήσει την απόκριση της κατασκευής έχουμε σταματήσει τις ανελαστικές παραμορφώσεις.
Εγώ σας έδωσα την αρχή του νήματος. Το κουβάρι πρέπει να το ξετυλίξουν οι μηχανικοί.
Αυτή η πατέντα αυτό που κάνει είναι ότι μεταφέρει όλες τις φορτίσεις του σεισμού σε τρις μόνο περιοχές.
α) στο δώμα σαν θλιπτικό φορτίο αρνητικής όμως φοράς από την κατεύθυνση των στατικών κατακόρυφων φορτίων. ( Που αντέχει το σκυρόδεμα ) 
β) στα βάθη της γεώτρησης όπου έλκη το έδαφος προς τα επάνω.
γ) στο αντικριστό Π της βάσης σε μορφή θλιπτικής δύναμης. 
Ενώ σήμερα η αντοχή του κτιρίου εξαρτάτε μόνο από την αντοχή των κορμών των φερόντων στοιχείων ως προς την στρέψη ( στροφή ) Αυτήν την αντοχή ( αντίδραση ) των στοιχείων ως προς την στρέψη δεν την καταργεί η ευρεσιτεχνία διότι δρα σε διαφορετικές περιοχές τις κατασκευής προσθετικά αφαιρώντας φορτίσεις κάμψης από τους κορμούς των στοιχείων, τις οποίες τις εκτρέπει αρχικά στα βάθη της γεώτρησης και κατά δεύτερον στην κατακόρυφη τομή του υποστυλώματος. Η χρήση της προέντασης μπορεί να δώσει λύσεις φορτίων χωρίς να περιορίζει τα ανοίγματα.
Δηλαδή κατασκευή Μεγάλων Ανοιγμάτων και Σημαντικών Ωφελίμων Φορτίων χωρίς να παρουσιάζονται καμπτικές και διατμιτικές τάσεις στην δοκό και την πλάκα.
Αν η προένταση γινόταν και στα υποστυλώματα θα σταματούσε η μεγάλη παραμόρφωση και θα παραλάμβανε περισσότερα σεισμικά φορτία.
Γιατί δεν το εφαρμόζουν οι μηχανικοί? Αν η προένταση εφαρμοσθεί στα υποστυλώματα όλη η ροπή ανατροπής θα μεταφερθεί στον κορμό της δοκού και θα την σπάσει πιο εύκολα. 
Για να μην γίνει αυτό χρειάζεται η μία πάκτωση του τένοντα της προέντασης να είναι μέσα στο έδαφος και όχι στο κάτω μέρος της βάσης. Αλλιώς η ακαμψία των υποστυλωμάτων λόγο της προέντασης εκτρέπει όλες τις τάσεις στον μαλακό κορμό της δοκού τον λυγίζει και τον σπάει εύκολα. Το ίδιο που συμβαίνει δηλαδή στον μαλακό όροφο.

Δυστυχώς άρχισες πάλι το σπαμ.
Ανακυκλώνεις τα ίδια και τα ίδια εδώ και χρόνια.
Το θέμα κλείνει και θα κλείσει κάθε άλλο ανάλογο θέμα που δεν μας λέει κάτι που δεν έχεις ήδη πει ξανά.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr.

----------

